# Male ringneck dove up for adoption in NJ.



## PhelanVelvel (Jun 12, 2017)

I posted my story here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/aggressive-male-dove-108930.html

Basically, I adopted him as a companion for my female, and it didn't work out. The person I adopted him from can't take him back. He's very cute and sweet, just not to my fragile old female. :[


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is so cute. I hope you are able to find him a really good home. How old is he?


----------



## PhelanVelvel (Jun 12, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> He is so cute. I hope you are able to find him a really good home. How old is he?


He's only five months old. I just texted his previous owner to ask. I contacted a bird rescue about surrendering him, which I'm not happy about, but I wanted to have a backup plan in case no one contacts me about him. Waiting on their reply. They have a female ringneck dove there, but it sounds like she has always been housed singly, too, so I don't know if they would even try and put the two together.


----------

